# Enborne Equestrian Centre



## AppyLover (21 November 2015)

I am looking at taking riding lessons again to refresh and improve my riding.

Enborne is the closest place to me (I can see it from the top of my boys field) and wanted to know what peoples experiences have been there as I haven't found any reviews online.


----------



## RonnieC (14 December 2015)

I used to compete there and it's lovely! Unfortunately for me it seems to be my unlucky place as I always fell off there, but the arenas are lovely. As are the stables and fields!


----------



## unicornystar (16 December 2015)

It is lovely friendly centre, I compete there and staff are so welcoming and friendly!! highly recommend!


----------

